# Kino.to: Mitglied des Streaming-Portals zu 3 Jahren und 5 Monaten Haft verurteilt



## SebastianThoeing (22. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kino.to: Mitglied des Streaming-Portals zu 3 Jahren und 5 Monaten Haft verurteilt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Kino.to: Mitglied des Streaming-Portals zu 3 Jahren und 5 Monaten Haft verurteilt


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Dezember 2011)

Wenn die Film-Firmen wirklich clever gewesen wären, dann hätten sie einfach mit den Kerlen dort verhandelt, das Portal übernommen und etwas legales daraus gemacht.
Der Kundenstamm wäre riesig gewesen. Aber nein, man macht das lieber dicht und irgendwo anders im Netz eröffnet sich das nächste illegale Portal, wo es die Leute wieder hinzieht.


----------



## Renox1 (22. Dezember 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn die Film-Firmen wirklich clever gewesen wären, dann hätten sie einfach mit den Kerlen dort verhandelt, das Portal übernommen und etwas legales daraus gemacht.
> Der Kundenstamm wäre riesig gewesen. Aber nein, man macht das lieber dicht und irgendwo anders im Netz eröffnet sich das nächste illegale Portal, wo es die Leute wieder hinzieht.


 
Kriminelle für kriminelles Handeln belohnen? Eher nicht!


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Dezember 2011)

Finde ich schon richtig so, aber leider ist das Thema wie eine Hydra ... wenn man einen Kopf abschlägt, dann wachsen zwei neue nach.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Dezember 2011)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Kriminelle für kriminelles Handeln belohnen? Eher nicht!


 
Nein, so meinte ich das nicht, sondern anstatt die Seite zu löschen, einfach etwas legales mit Bezahlung daraus machen. Versuchen das Potenzial dort zu nutzen, weil da täglich Mio. Leute dort waren. Man kann auch Raubkopierer zu legalen Käufern machen, aber verpennt solche Sachen ständig.
Wenn man es jetzt einfach löscht oder dicht macht, dann wird woanders eine neue Seite aufgemacht und die Leute wandern dorthin und es hat sich null geändert.


----------



## robby23 (22. Dezember 2011)

Zum Vergleich:

Jaques Chirac, Veruntreuung (Schaden: ca. 5 Millionen €) - 2 Jahre auf Bewährung
Inzest, 100-fache Vergewaltiung, 3 Kinder mit Tochter - 2 Jahre 8 Monate Gefängnis

to be continued...

Ich wills nicht entschuldigen, aber ich finde hier fehlt die Relation. Bewährung und hohe Geldstrafe hätten hier meiner Meinung nach auch gereicht.


----------



## Enisra (22. Dezember 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn die Film-Firmen wirklich clever gewesen wären, dann hätten sie einfach mit den Kerlen dort verhandelt, das Portal übernommen und etwas legales daraus gemacht.
> Der Kundenstamm wäre riesig gewesen. Aber nein, man macht das lieber dicht und irgendwo anders im Netz eröffnet sich das nächste illegale Portal, wo es die Leute wieder hinzieht.


 
naja, in anbetracht dessen dass die Seite jetzt schon Jahre Online und aktiv war kannst doch von den Schlipsträger sowas 'innovatives' nicht erwarten, mich würde das nicht mal wundern wenn für viele da das Fax State of the Art Technologie ist

Ich meine, die Gamingbranche bzw. das ganze Nerdtum gilt ja immer noch als Nische, egal das so Titel wie Modern Warfare nicht nur einfach einen Geldtransporter oder Geld-ubahn sondern ein Geldfrachtschiff an Dollars einfahren und das selbst in Deutschland Millionen Nerds gibt


----------



## Sirius89 (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich will diese Seite so sehr wiederhaben! :[


----------



## UrielOWA (22. Dezember 2011)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Kriminelle für kriminelles Handeln belohnen? Eher nicht!


 
Ich erinner mich da an Ragnarok Online Europe.
Das war ursprünglich eine Gruppe aus Privatleuten, die einen Privatserver (was ja illegal ist) betrieben haben.
War ziemlich gut besucht. Nachdem Gravity darauf aufmerksam wurde, haben die mit denen verhandelt und das Ende vom Lied war, dass sie bei Gravity unter Vertrag standen und euRO war geboren.
Ich denke es kommt schon darauf an, wie sehr man den Nutzen aus sowas ziehen kann, abgewogen natürlich mit Konsequenzen, Nachteilen und dergleichen.

Aber das ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert.


----------



## billy336 (22. Dezember 2011)

ich muss zugeben, dass ich auch kino.to user war und es sehr praktisch fand sich dort filme, vor dem kauf, in verminderter qualität ansehen zu können, um nicht die katze im sack zu kaufen. allerdings finde ich die strafe auch irgendwo angemessen, wenn man bedenkt, was für schade der gesamten filmindustrie mit so einer plattform zugefügt werden kann.


----------



## DrProof (22. Dezember 2011)

das Zitat ist ja mal gefaked... als wenn jemand das macht ohne wissen was er tut.. =D


----------



## Mantelhuhn (22. Dezember 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> ich muss zugeben, dass ich auch kino.to user war und es sehr praktisch fand sich dort filme, vor dem kauf, in verminderter qualität ansehen zu können, um nicht die katze im sack zu kaufen. allerdings finde ich die strafe auch irgendwo angemessen, wenn man bedenkt, was für schade der gesamten filmindustrie mit so einer plattform zugefügt werden kann.


 
trotz alledem sind die schauspieler, regisseure und die filmproduzenten um einige millionen reicher als ich...


----------



## Bl4ckburn (22. Dezember 2011)

Und unsere Rechtssprechung mach mal wieder deutlich, was heutzutage wichtig ist. Der Profit der Unternehmen! Nicht der Schutz der Bürger vor perspektivlosen, schlecht integrieten Schlägern, auch nihct der schutz unserer Kinder vor Perversen! Nein! Da kann man nicht genug Geld mit verdienen! Das kostet uns nur Geld! Aber die Film Multis, die die millionen an Gagen tragen müssen die brauchen Schutz und Unterstützung! 
Unser System funktioniert nicht und keiner der Leute da oben realisiert das....


----------



## phifi (22. Dezember 2011)

robby23 schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich:
> 
> Jaques Chirac, Veruntreuung (Schaden: ca. 5 Millionen €) - 2 Jahre auf Bewährung
> Inzest, 100-fache Vergewaltiung, 3 Kinder mit Tochter - 2 Jahre 8 Monate Gefängnis
> ...


 
Sehe ich genauso, die Geldstrafe in der ungefähren Höhe des Gewinns das der Typ erwirtschaftet hat und eine Vorstrafe reichen vollkommen aus. Damit wären die Jahre die er für das erwirtschaften benötigt hat ja auch in gewisser weise "verschwendet und verloren".

Aber leider ist es bei uns immer noch so, das Hab und Gut besser geschützt sind bzw. Verbrechen gegen dieses höher bestraft wird, als die Gesundheit und das leibliche und psychische Wohl der Menschen. Das ist für mich der schlimmste Auswuchs des Kapitalismus.


----------



## Vordack (22. Dezember 2011)

Mantelhuhn schrieb:


> trotz alledem sind die schauspieler, regisseure und die filmproduzenten um einige millionen reicher als ich...


 
Warum wohl? Weil sie wesentlich mehr geleistet/investiert haben als Du 

Hey, VW ist reicher als ich, klau ich doch einfach ein Auto von denen. MCDoof ist reicher als ich, überfalle ich doch einfach MCDoof um 3:00 Morgens. Was hat das Vermögen anderer damit zu tun ob Du dich legal/illegal verhälst? Kaufst Du nur noch von Arbeitlosen Sachen gebraucht ein weil die evtl. ärmer sind als Du?

Und klar, JEDER der bei EA arbeitet, auch die Putzfrauen, verdienen ein 7-stelliges Gehalt 

@Robby

Natürlich fehlt die Verhältnismäßigkeit. Es ist aber leider so das Geld mehr Wert ist als Menschen.


----------



## dickdurstig (22. Dezember 2011)

mehr als ein vergewaltiger sehr intressant
3 jahre und 5 monate mehr als ien prügelfascho noch intressanter!
was lernen wir daraus
es ist schlimmer finaziellen virtuellen schaden zuzufügen als tatsächlichen körperlichen

_[ (...) Unangemessene Ausdrucksweise. Editiert von der Redaktion]_


----------



## CruelDaemonLP (22. Dezember 2011)

Ja ich finde die Verurteilung zu Strange.. andere Straftaten die weit aus schlimmer sind werden mit weit aus weniger verurteilt, aber war schon immer so, es hat der recht der die größere Lobby oder mehr geld hat.. armes deutschland


----------



## IlllIIlllI (22. Dezember 2011)

die wären niemals in den knast gekommen hätten sie nicht eigene upload portale zum abzocken benutzt und porno banner geschaltet
hier wurde mehr die geldgier bestraft als das verlinken illegaler inhalte


----------



## Sansana (22. Dezember 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> mehr als ein vergewaltiger sehr intressant
> 3 jahre und 5 monate mehr als ien prügelfascho noch intressanter!
> was lernen wir daraus
> es ist schlimmer finaziellen virtuellen schaden zuzufügen als tatsächlichen körperlichen
> lasst uns alle *** prügeln und kinder *** -.- ist ja nicht so schlimm wie datenpiraterie


 

Das kommt auch darauf an wem du in die Schnauze haust. Wenn du der Merkel ein auf die 12 haust kommst du vermutlich nicht so schnell raus als wenn du dein Nachbarn haust


----------



## X3niC (22. Dezember 2011)

"Mit dem Begriff "vervielfältigen" habe der Gesetzgeber das "Herunterladen" gemeint, führte Winderlich aus. Dazu gehöre auch das zeitweilige Herunterladen. Nichts anderes finde beim Streaming statt."

Ist Kino.to bzw KinoX.to jetzt illegal oder nicht?`Legal ist es natürlich nicht aber können nun auch Nutzer verklagt werden, dadurch dass sie "zeitweilig" herunterladen? Das wäre doch eine interessante Frage, die es wert wäre zu recherchieren.


----------



## UthaSnake (22. Dezember 2011)

Es handelt sich bei dieser Verurteilung um ein Exempel, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!
Hier wurde nicht geschaut was sexuelle Straftäter verbüßen müssen, oder kurrupte Bankmanager, wenn man bei denen denn überhaubt von Strafe reden kann.

Dies ist die erste Verhandlung und Strafverhängung in Deutschland, was das Thematik der "Streamingportale" beinhaltet.
Und die Strafe muss hoch sein, so soll sie doch künftige Datenpiraten einschüchtern.

"Ferner stellte Winderlich klar, dass es sich beim Nutzen von Streams um eine Verbreitung und Vervielfältigung handelt. Mit dem Begriff "vervielfältigen" habe der Gesetzgeber das "Herunterladen" gemeint, führte Winderlich aus. Dazu gehöre auch das zeitweilige Herunterladen. Nichts anderes finde beim Streaming statt."
Bitte? Ich kann mich irren, aber ist DAS nicht der Sachverhalt um den sich verschiedenste Anwälte und Rechtsgelehrte bereits gestritten haben?!
"ist die Nutzung von Streams gegen das Gesetzt, ja oder nein?!" - DAS war doch die Frage. 
Niemand konnte so recht eine Aussage treffen und es hieß, das das nutzen von Streams nicht gegen das Gesetz verstoßen würde.
Wie kann dann ein Richter bitte nach einem Gesetz richten, dass es nicht gibt?
Müsste dieses Gestz nicht erstmal erlassen werden?
davor müsste allerdings geklärt werden, ob das Nutzen von Streams wirklich illegal sei!

Ich finde dieses Urteil maßlos übertrieben, aber es ist eben ein Exempel an dem Kerl stattuiert wurden.

Jetzt sitzt er bald ein, mit den quälenden Fragen, wie er Pitt und Jolie um ihre rechtmäßig zustehenden Finanzen bringen konnte.
Die armen Schauspieler und Regisserue (etc...) leiden so sehr an diesen Streamingportalen, dass sie gar nicht mehr das Geld besitzen mit ihrer vergoldeten Jacht durch die Südsee zu schippern! ... halt warte: Das haben sie ja doch!

Vielleicht sollte man sich mal Gedanken machen über die eklatante Verschwendung von Geld, aufgrund übertriebener Lohn, gehalt und Gagenzahlungen!


----------



## X3niC (22. Dezember 2011)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Jetzt sitzt er bald ein, mit den quälenden Fragen, wie er Pitt und Jolie um ihre rechtmäßig zustehenden Finanzen bringen konnte.
> Die armen Schauspieler und Regisserue (etc...) leiden so sehr an diesen Streamingportalen, dass sie gar nicht mehr das Geld besitzen mit ihrer vergoldeten Jacht durch die Südsee zu schippern! ... halt warte: Das haben sie ja doch!!


HEY JOLIE IST IMMERHIN UN BOTSCHAFTERIN xD


----------



## Skypi (22. Dezember 2011)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Es handelt sich bei dieser Verurteilung um ein Exempel, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!
> Hier wurde nicht geschaut was sexuelle Straftäter verbüßen müssen


 
Es ist schon peinlich, dass sich Raubkopierer immer mit Vergewaltiger vergleichen...


----------



## Olsen84 (22. Dezember 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Ist Kino.to bzw KinoX.to jetzt illegal oder nicht?`Legal ist es natürlich nicht aber können nun auch Nutzer verklagt werden, dadurch dass sie "zeitweilig" herunterladen? Das wäre doch eine interessante Frage, die es wert wäre zu recherchieren.


 
Wenn ich das schon höre... Natürlich ist es illegal, sonst würdest du den Film kostenlos aus dem Mediamarkt holen können. Dort steht ja nicht zum Spaß ein Preis dran! Als Endverbraucher wirds dich aber kaum treffen, weil die Justiz bereits mit den Leuten überfordert ist, die den ganzen illegalen Handel verbreiten bzw. erst ermöglichen. Das sind die dicken Fische, auf die es erstmal ankommt.

Und zu der Aussage:



UthaSnake schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man sich mal Gedanken machen über die eklatante  Verschwendung von Geld, aufgrund übertriebener Lohn, gehalt und  Gagenzahlungen!



Und was hat das mit der Möchtegernselbstjustiz der Kino.to-Nutzer zu tun? Dürfen jetzt alle Menschen beklaut werden, die nach individuellem Ermessen zu viel verdienen? Ich frage mich manchmal, woher einige ihre Inspiration nehmen. Raucht ihr irgendwelche vernebelnden Substanzen?


----------



## z3ro22 (22. Dezember 2011)

naja die paar jahre danach kommen sie als reiche mnner frei


----------



## Odin333 (22. Dezember 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das schon höre... Natürlich ist es illegal, ...



Zeig mir entsprechendes Gesetzt. Jeder Rechtsexperte wird sich einen Ast abfreuen, wenn du das Rätel endlich löst.


----------



## wind1945 (22. Dezember 2011)

3 Jahre und 5 Monate das ist zu viel ! ! !


----------



## hifumi (22. Dezember 2011)

Im Artikel ist auch von Abofallen die Rede. Kann dazu denn jemand was genaueres sagen? Habe die Seite ehrlichgesagt nie benutzt.

Für die eigentlichen Anbieter von Filmen sollte die Popularität von solchen Seiten aber doch ein eindeutiges Zeichen sein. Es macht natürlich kino.to nicht legaler, aber die Industrie hängt wirklich um Jahre hinterher. Wieso gibt es noch keine legalen Online Videotheken, wo man sich zum Beispiel Filme gegen 2-3 Euro für 1-2 Tage freischalten kann, oder ältere Sachen mit ein paar Werbeunterbrechungen wie im Fernsehn einfach jederzeit anschauen darf?
kino.to benutzen die Leute, weil es oft schlichtweg einfacher ist. Wenn das ein Service ist, den die richtigen Anbieter nicht liefern können, haben sie eben das nachsehn. Dass der Typ jetzt im Gefängnis hockt bringt ihnen jedenfalls auch nichts.


----------



## RonTaboga (22. Dezember 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Finde ich schon richtig so, aber leider ist das Thema wie eine Hydra ... wenn man einen Kopf abschlägt, dann wachsen zwei neue nach.


 
Immer wieder erstaunlich, wie sich bei solchen Meldungen immer zahlreiche User mit der Content Mafia fast grenzenlos solidarisieren


----------



## Enisra (22. Dezember 2011)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Immer wieder erstaunlich, wie sich bei solchen Meldungen immer zahlreiche User mit der Content Mafia fast grenzenlos solidarisieren


 
Ich finde es eher erstaunlich das es, egal was für eine Tat es war, immer Leute gibt die sich mit Straftäter solidarisieren und das auch noch aus so dämlichen Gründen
Junge, die haben Geld mit der Arbeit anderer Leute verdient und "andere Leute" umfast anders als in dem Weltbild nunmal auch Beleuchter, Ausstatter, Caterer, etc.

Ob die Strafe angemessen ist, keine Ahnung, darüber lässt sich streiten, aber die ist berechtigt


----------



## Tha-Sonic (22. Dezember 2011)

na ja finde die straffe ok.die seite hat ja auch ne menge an kohle abgeworfen.ich bin nicht dafür das jeder der was aus den warez bereich saugt auch gleich bestrafft werden sollte.aber wen damit kohle gemacht wird find ich das schon ok.soll ja nicht wenig gewesen sein was die damit verdient haben.


----------



## Odin333 (22. Dezember 2011)

Tha-Sonic schrieb:


> na ja finde die straffe ok.die seite hat ja auch ne menge an kohle abgeworfen.ich bin nicht dafür das jeder der was aus den warez bereich saugt auch gleich bestrafft werden sollte.aber wen damit kohle gemacht wird find ich das schon ok.soll ja nicht wenig gewesen sein was die damit verdient haben.



Entschuldigung, aber eine Strafe - OK
nur hier ist die Relation vollkommen unangemessen. Es ist ja nicht so, als ob die die Kohle behalten dürfen, die sie damit verdient haben.

Praktisch jedes Gewaltverbrechen bis auf Mord zieht eine geringere Strafe nach sich als diese hier.

Vergewaltige eine Frau - zerstöre damit ihr Leben, geh heute in den Knast und du wirst noch vor diesem Typen wieder draussen sein.
Evtl. geht sich sogar noch eine zweite Vergewaltigung aus.


----------



## hifumi (22. Dezember 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Vergewaltige eine Frau - zerstöre damit ihr Leben, geh heute in den Knast und du wirst noch vor diesem Typen wieder draussen sein.
> Evtl. geht sich sogar noch eine zweite Vergewaltigung aus.


 
Nagel mich nicht drauf fest, aber ich behaupte jetzt mal, dass der kino.to Mann nicht die gesamte Haftstrafe absitzen wird.
Das mag bei einem Vergewaltiger womöglich auch der Fall sein, aber so viel Vertrauen habe ich dann doch in's Rechtssystem, um dran zu glauben, dass man bei jemandem wie dem Mann in diesem Fall eher die restliche Strafe zur Bewährung aussetzt.


----------



## toxin (22. Dezember 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber eine Strafe - OK
> nur hier ist die Relation vollkommen unangemessen. Es ist ja nicht so, als ob die die Kohle behalten dürfen, die sie damit verdient haben.
> 
> Praktisch jedes Gewaltverbrechen bis auf Mord zieht eine geringere Strafe nach sich als diese hier.
> ...



Sorry Odin33 aber du hast ja gutes(treudoofes) Vertrauen in die Justizarbeit. Der Typ ist doch nicht dämlich Mensch. Der hat mehrere Millionen auf geheimen Konten überall auf der Welt. Niemand kann das Geld finden, auch die besten Ermittler nicht. Wenn der rauskommt ist er ein reicher Mann. Also für 2 Millionen geh ich auch 3 Jahre in den Knast.


----------



## golani79 (22. Dezember 2011)

toxin schrieb:


> Also für 2 Millionen geh ich auch 3 Jahre in den Knast.


 
lol .. das schau ich mir an ...


----------



## Olsen84 (22. Dezember 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Zeig mir entsprechendes Gesetzt. Jeder Rechtsexperte wird sich einen Ast abfreuen, wenn du das Rätel endlich löst.





Odin333 schrieb:


> Vergewaltige eine Frau - zerstöre damit ihr Leben, geh heute in den Knast und du wirst noch vor diesem Typen wieder draussen sein.
> Evtl. geht sich sogar noch eine zweite Vergewaltigung aus.


 
So ein Dünnes.... es ist unglaublich. Du ziehst dich hier an einer bodenlosen Argumentation hoch, dass einem die Haare zu Berge stehen. Als ob du jetzt einen derartigen Fall auch nur annähernd mit einer Vergewaltigung vergleichen könntest. Btw: Vergewaltigungen werden zu einem Großteil von psychisch / kognitiv instabilen / unterentwickelten Personen begangen. Es ist überhaupt nicht möglich, diesen Einzelfall mit einem ganzen Sündenpool an Hintergründen, den du als "DIE Vergewaltigung" definiert sehen möchtest, gegenüber zu stellen. 

Zudem solltest du dich wirklich hinterfragen, ob Gerechtigkeit allein davon abhängt, dass der Einzelfall bereits 1 zu 1 verschriftlicht wurde. Das Internet und seine Tiefen ist eine relativ neue technische Errungenschaft in der Geschichte der Menschheit. Es in seiner Gesamtheit politisch korrekt zu definieren, seine Möglichkeiten zu begrenzen, ohne dabei die bestehenden Rechte des Menschen zu berühren, ist ein Akt, der Jahrzente dauert und auf Grund seiner rasanten Entwicklung und seiner Komplexität wahrscheinlich niemals beendet sein wird. Dass mit einer so fantastischen Erfindung das größte Unrecht zu verteidigen versucht wird, liegt tatsächlich an solchen Spaßvögeln wie dir, die von Moral vielleicht im entferntesten gehört, ihre Bedeutung jedoch nie verstanden haben. Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Dezember 2011)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Immer wieder erstaunlich, wie sich bei solchen Meldungen immer zahlreiche User mit der Content Mafia fast grenzenlos solidarisieren


 
Ja, ich bin ein richtig schlechter Mensch weil ich der Meinung bin, dass jemand, der viel Geld und Arbeit in ein Projekt steckt sich das Recht nehmen darf, dafür Geld zu verlangen (auch wenn es nur ein paar Euro für nen Kinobesuch oder ne DVD/BluRay sind).

Aber im Ernst: Wenn dir jemand was klaut und es danach verschenkt oder gar verkauft und sich das Geld in die eigene Tasche steckt, würdest du dann immer noch so "argumentieren"?


----------



## Toddodd (22. Dezember 2011)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Jetzt sitzt er bald ein, mit den quälenden Fragen, wie er Pitt und Jolie um ihre rechtmäßig zustehenden Finanzen bringen konnte.
> Die armen Schauspieler und Regisserue (etc...) leiden so sehr an diesen Streamingportalen, dass sie gar nicht mehr das Geld besitzen mit ihrer vergoldeten Jacht durch die Südsee zu schippern! ... halt warte: Das haben sie ja doch!
> Vielleicht sollte man sich mal Gedanken machen über die eklatante Verschwendung von Geld, aufgrund übertriebener Lohn, gehalt und Gagenzahlungen!



Schön, wenn man so ein einfaches Weltbild hat. Das Filmgeschäft ist auch kein Tanz auf Rosen, die meisten Leute die da arbeiten, bangen da täglich um ihren Job, hangeln sich von Projekt zu Projekt, müssen Überstunden hinnehmen, und so weiter und so fort. Das dicke Geld bekommen die wenigsten da zu sehen. Und ja, wer Geld für Filme ausgibt, bezahlt damit auch die Putzfrauen bei den Filmfirmen. Gönnst du denen ihr Geld auch nicht?
Klar bekommen Jolie und Co. jede Menge Geld, aber hey, so funktioniert der Markt: Die Leute wollen halt ihre Stars im Kino sehen, und die haben damit natürlich die Möglichkeit, sich teuer bezahlen zu lassen. Wer das nicht akzeptiert, der soll halt keine entsprechenden Filme mehr sehen.

 Und an einige andere im Forum: Diese Kinderschändervergleiche sind einfach nur noch peinlich. 
Egal worum es geht, jeder schreit: "Aber die Kinderschänder bekommen so und so viel Jahre, obwohl das doch mindestens eine Million viele Tausend mal schlimmer ist als alles andere:"
Ja, klar, Kinderschänder sind das Ultimative Böse, aber in einer einigermaßen sachlichen Diskussion haben solche polemischen Argumente nichts zu suchen. Was für eine Strafe wollt ihr eigentlich für Vergewaltiger? Todesstrafe? Sippenhaft?
Wir leben in Deutschland zum Glück noch in einem Rechtsstaat, in dem jeder Mensch mit unverletzbaren Grundrechten ausgestattet ist. Wer damit nicht zufrieden ist, kann die Entscheidungen der Gerichte durchaus anfechten. Aber diese Lynchjustiz, die sich manche hier anscheinend wünschen, ist einfach ekelhaft.


----------



## Kerkilabro (22. Dezember 2011)

seit 5 jahren fernseher frei dank solchen portalen. wird auch in zukunft so bleiben. auf hartz4 tv hab ich kein bock.


----------



## Enisra (22. Dezember 2011)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> seit 5 jahren fernseher frei dank solchen portalen. wird auch in zukunft so bleiben. auf hartz4 tv hab ich kein bock.


 
Ich liebe diese Sorte "Meinungen"
Schaut seit 5 Jahren kein Fernsehen, weiß aber genau wie das ausschaut, das ist wie so Leute die aufgrund uralter Propagande sich heute ihre Meinung zu einer Nation bilden und denken, die würde immer noch gut damit laufen


----------



## Odin333 (22. Dezember 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> So ein Dünnes.... es ist unglaublich. Du ziehst dich hier an einer bodenlosen Argumentation hoch, dass einem die Haare zu Berge stehen. Als ob du jetzt einen derartigen Fall auch nur annähernd mit einer Vergewaltigung vergleichen könntest. Btw: Vergewaltigungen werden zu einem Großteil von psychisch / kognitiv instabilen / unterentwickelten Personen begangen. Es ist überhaupt nicht möglich, diesen Einzelfall mit einem ganzen Sündenpool an Hintergründen, den du als "DIE Vergewaltigung" definiert sehen möchtest, gegenüber zu stellen.


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast nichts verstanden.


----------



## RonTaboga (22. Dezember 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin ein richtig schlechter Mensch weil ich der Meinung bin, dass jemand, der viel Geld und Arbeit in ein Projekt steckt sich das Recht nehmen darf, dafür Geld zu verlangen (auch wenn es nur ein paar Euro für nen Kinobesuch oder ne DVD/BluRay sind).



Es ist gut und richtig, dass er dafür Geld sehen will und muss. Aber geistiger Content jeglicher Art lässt sich nicht in einem Safe einschliessen wie Schmuck oder Bargeld. Er muss auch damit rechnen, dass der Content von Leuten konsumiert wird, die nicht dafür gezahlt haben. Das sind nicht nur Downloader, sondern auch Freunde die sich original Spiele, DVDs, BDs, Musik Cds untereinander Ausleihen. Kommt er damit nicht klar, muss er sich eine andere Branche suchen.



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Aber im Ernst: Wenn dir jemand was klaut und es danach verschenkt oder gar verkauft und sich das Geld in die eigene Tasche steckt, würdest du dann immer noch so "argumentieren"?



Wenn mir jemand mein Auto klaut, dann habe ich es nicht mehr. Ich würde aber durchaus jedem erlauben eine 1:1 Kopie von meinem Auto zu erstellen.



Toddodd schrieb:


> Klar bekommen Jolie und Co. jede Menge Geld, aber hey, so funktioniert  der Markt: Die Leute wollen halt ihre Stars im Kino sehen, und die haben  damit natürlich die Möglichkeit, sich teuer bezahlen zu lassen. Wer das  nicht akzeptiert, der soll halt keine entsprechenden Filme mehr  sehen.



Das Geld sollte aber Jolie und co. abgeknüpft werden, und an die  Menschen verteilt werden, die die ganzen "Nebenjobs" in einer  Filmproduktion machen. Ist weder Kommunismus noch Träumerei, einfach der  Wunsch nach mehr Normalität und Gerechtigkeit.

Und wer dieses System nicht akzeptiert, ist eben auch nicht bereit für  Kino, Dvds und Blurays soviel Kohle zu latzen und mit seiner wenigen  Knete (im Verhältniß) auch noch die Gagen der ach so tollen Stars zu  füttern. Derjenige hat dann eben von Rapidshare einige TBs an MKVs an seinem TV oder BD  Player hängen und keine grosse Bluray Sammlung. Finde ich auch völlig  okay so, solange er das zeug nicht verbreitet oder verkauft.


----------



## Olsen84 (22. Dezember 2011)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Und wer dieses System nicht akzeptiert, ist eben auch nicht bereit für  Kino, Dvds und Blurays soviel Kohle zu latzen und mit seiner wenigen  Knete (im Verhältniß) auch noch die Gagen der ach so tollen Stars zu  füttern. Derjenige hat dann eben von Rapidshare einige TBs an MKVs an seinem TV oder BD  Player hängen und keine grosse Bluray Sammlung. Finde ich auch völlig  okay so, solange er das zeug nicht verbreitet oder verkauft.


 
Es steht ja auch jedem frei, zu konsumieren, was er möchte. Dann soll er aber auch den Arsch in der Hose haben, darauf zu verzichten. Es steht niemandem frei, sich Ware illegal zu beschaffen, nur weil er mit den Geldern nicht einverstanden ist oder sie anders verteilt sehen möchte.


----------



## Olsen84 (22. Dezember 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast nichts verstanden.


 
YOU MADE MY DAY. 

Den Spruch habe ich zuletzt vor ca. 20 Jahren gehört. Hatte schon fast vergessen, dass das die Antwort ist, die man eigentlich immer bringen kann - gleich nach "na und" und "selber doof"


----------



## X3niC (22. Dezember 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das schon höre... Natürlich ist es illegal, sonst würdest du den Film kostenlos aus dem Mediamarkt holen können. Dort steht ja nicht zum Spaß ein Preis dran! Als Endverbraucher wirds dich aber kaum treffen, weil die Justiz bereits mit den Leuten überfordert ist, die den ganzen illegalen Handel verbreiten bzw. erst ermöglichen. Das sind die dicken Fische, auf die es erstmal ankommt.



Oh man du hast nicht gerafft worauf es mir ankommt...Die Frage ist nicht ob es illegal oder legal ist...KLAR ist es illegal die Frage ist nur kann man im Moment dafür verurteilt werden. Ein Gesetzt welches das oben beschriebene verbietet ist mir nicht bekannt, da das "Internet" schlichtweg zu "neu" ist.
Und um eines klar zustellen ich bin kein Kinox.to Nutzer, ich gebe viel Geld für meine Blue-Rays aus.


----------



## X3niC (22. Dezember 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> YOU MADE MY DAY.
> 
> Den Spruch habe ich zuletzt vor ca. 20 Jahren gehört. Hatte schon fast vergessen, dass das die Antwort ist, die man eigentlich immer bringen kann - gleich nach "na und" und "selber doof"


 
"YOU MADE MY DAY" ist aber auch ein alter Spruch;D


----------



## anjuna80 (22. Dezember 2011)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand mein Auto klaut, dann habe ich es nicht mehr. Ich würde aber durchaus jedem erlauben eine 1:1 Kopie von meinem Auto zu erstellen.


Du verdienst ja auch kein Geld damit und lebst nicht davon, deshalb ist es dir egal


----------



## Olsen84 (22. Dezember 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> KLAR ist es illegal die Frage ist nur kann man im Moment dafür verurteilt werden.


 
Menschlich auf jeden Fall  

Gerichtlich hatte ich ebenso geantwortet. Das ist aktuell noch eine Grauzone und du wirst - eben weil es Leute gibt, die das Zeug auch direkt verbreiten - noch keinerlei Schaden dafür hinnehmen müssen. Dafür bist du einfach einer von zig tausenden. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass noch nicht überlegt wird, diesem Vorgehen den Riegel vorzuschieben.

PS: Es heißt Blu-Ray


----------



## CracktoLife (22. Dezember 2011)

Toddodd schrieb:


> Schön, wenn man so ein einfaches Weltbild hat. Das Filmgeschäft ist auch kein Tanz auf Rosen, die meisten Leute die da arbeiten, bangen da täglich um ihren Job, hangeln sich von Projekt zu Projekt, müssen Überstunden hinnehmen, und so weiter und so fort. Das dicke Geld bekommen die wenigsten da zu sehen. Und ja, wer Geld für Filme ausgibt, bezahlt damit auch die Putzfrauen bei den Filmfirmen. Gönnst du denen ihr Geld auch nicht?
> Klar bekommen Jolie und Co. jede Menge Geld, aber hey, so funktioniert der Markt: Die Leute wollen halt ihre Stars im Kino sehen, und die haben damit natürlich die Möglichkeit, sich teuer bezahlen zu lassen. Wer das nicht akzeptiert, der soll halt keine entsprechenden Filme mehr sehen.
> 
> Und an einige andere im Forum: Diese Kinderschändervergleiche sind einfach nur noch peinlich.
> ...


 
Meine güte, es geht hier um verhältnismäßigkeit und darum, dass kapitalverbrechen i.d.r. härter bestarft werden als gewalt- bzw. sexualverbrechen. Was in aller welt verstehst du daran nicht?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (22. Dezember 2011)

darauf guck ich mir jetzt direkt erstmal alle staffeln von lost an... natürlich illegal


----------



## RonTaboga (22. Dezember 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Es steht ja auch jedem frei, zu konsumieren, was er möchte. Dann soll er aber auch den Arsch in der Hose haben, darauf zu verzichten. Es steht niemandem frei, sich Ware illegal zu beschaffen, nur weil er mit den Geldern nicht einverstanden ist oder sie anders verteilt sehen möchte.



Es steht niemandem frei und trotzdem wird es millionenfach gemacht. Weil es einfach für viele die einzige Möglichkeit, denen da oben ein "Schnippchen" zu schlagen und so damit eben den "Protest" auszudrücken sowie trotzdem den Film in voller HD Qualität geniessen zu können. Zudem ist das Zeug auf so vielen Seiten und Filehostern vorhanden, dass es bei einer schnellen Leitung ein sicheres Kinderspiel ist so nen Film als MKV zu besorgen. Die Verlockung und Einfachheit der Tat sind einfach zu gross, dass es für die meisten ein Grund für Verzicht geben würde. Das mag vielen nicht gefallen, ist aber nunmal die Realität nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Moralpredigten werden nichts bringen. Es wird sich nichts ändern.


----------



## Olsen84 (22. Dezember 2011)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Es steht niemandem frei und trotzdem wird es millionenfach gemacht. Weil es einfach für viele die einzige Möglichkeit, denen da oben ein "Schnippchen" zu schlagen und so damit eben den "Protest" auszudrücken sowie trotzdem den Film in voller HD Qualität geniessen zu können. Zudem ist das Zeug auf so vielen Seiten und Filehostern vorhanden, dass es bei einer schnellen Leitung ein sicheres Kinderspiel ist so nen Film als MKV zu besorgen. Die Verlockung und Einfachheit der Tat sind einfach zu gross, dass es für die meisten ein Grund für Verzicht geben würde. Das mag vielen nicht gefallen, ist aber nunmal die Realität nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> Moralpredigten werden nichts bringen. Es wird sich nichts ändern.



Was aber an der Tatsache nichts ändert, dass diese Art der Selbstjustiz niemandem zusteht. Allein die Sicherheit, momentan noch keine Strafen dafür kassieren zu müssen, lockt doch an. Kino.to wird ebenso von Leuten genutzt, die zuvor fleißig Filme gekauft haben. Jetzt geben sie ihr Geld eben für andere Dinge aus. Dieser Gedankengang ist ja auch verständlich. Warum Geld investieren, wenn man kostenlos ebenso das Vergnügen haben kann. Fakt ist aber, dass es deswegen nicht "richtiger" ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Dezember 2011)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand mein Auto klaut, dann habe ich es nicht mehr. Ich würde aber durchaus jedem erlauben eine 1:1 Kopie von meinem Auto zu erstellen.


 
Wenn du eine jahrelange Ausbildung hinter dir hättest um das Auto selbst zu entwerfen und Millionen in die Entwicklungs- und Testphase investiert hättest und dann einer käme, der dir die Pläne für das Auto klaut, es selbst baut und verkauft, dann wette ich, hättest du doch was dagegen.


----------



## Olsen84 (22. Dezember 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wenn du eine jahrelange Ausbildung hinter dir hättest um das Auto selbst zu entwerfen und Millionen in die Entwicklungs- und Testphase investiert hättest und dann einer käme, der dir die Pläne für das Auto klaut, es selbst baut und verkauft, dann wette ich, hättest du doch was dagegen.


 
Ich wette sogar, er hätte etwas dagegen, wenn er der Einzige wäre, der das Auto noch bezahlt, während alle anderen von ihm kopieren.


----------



## RonTaboga (22. Dezember 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wenn du eine jahrelange Ausbildung hinter dir hättest um das Auto selbst zu entwerfen und Millionen in die Entwicklungs- und Testphase investiert hättest und dann einer käme, der dir die Pläne für das Auto klaut, es selbst baut und verkauft, dann wette ich, hättest du doch was dagegen.



Ja das stimme ich dir teilweise zu aber trotzdem.

Wenn er das Auto kopieren und verkaufen würde, würde ich ihn für einen Verbrecher halten ganz klar. Würde er es aber für seinen Privatgebrauch kopieren, könnte ich ihn ja kaum als Dieb beschimpfen. Klar er hat mich an sich nichts verdienen lassen und konsumiert trotzdem. Einen direkten Schaden hat er jedoch nicht verursacht, da ich niemals wüsste, ob er das Auto kaufen würde oder könnte wenn er es nicht kopiert hätte. Klar wär ich auch ihn sauer, aber eine Klage wegen Diebstahl würde ich nicht formulieren können. Wie auch, wenn nichts entwendet wurde? Ist alles nicht so einfach. Das Thema ist äußerst Komplex und weder juristisch und sachlich korrekt definiert bis heute.


----------



## X3niC (22. Dezember 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> darauf guck ich mir jetzt direkt erstmal alle staffeln von lost an... natürlich illegal


 
Schau mal nur für dich IlllIIlllI


Spoiler



Das Ende von Lost: Alle sind beim Flugzeugabsturz schon gestorben, der Rest ist nur Einbildung


----------



## IlllIIlllI (22. Dezember 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Schau mal nur für dich IlllIIlllI
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
jetz verklag ich dich fürs spoilern QQ


----------



## Moleny (22. Dezember 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese Sorte "Meinungen"
> Schaut seit 5 Jahren kein Fernsehen, weiß aber genau wie das ausschaut, das ist wie so Leute die aufgrund uralter Propagande sich heute ihre Meinung zu einer Nation bilden und denken, die würde immer noch gut damit laufen


 Wie?! Muss man erst regelmäßig RTL einschalten und Hartz IV TV schauen um zu realisieren das es mit uns bergab geht?


----------



## cryer (22. Dezember 2011)

Man kann hier sicherlich vortrefflich darüber diskutieren, ob das Streamen von Serien, die im TV gelaufen sind, den Tatbestand erfüllt. Was ich aber definitiv bedauere ist, dass Videotheken aufgrund der gestiegenen Zahl von illegalen Downloads dicht machen. So erwischte es auch meine Stammvideothek, was ich sehr schade finde. Das Argument: lad halt legal bei den Internet-Videoanbietern runter oder bestell über die Online-Videothek, kenne ich. Aber für mich ist das nicht mehr das Selbe.
Als ich anno dazumal angefangen habe, Videos zu leihen, war die Videothek ein kleiner, schmuddeliger Schuppen, in dessen 18er Bereich ich noch nicht durfte (da standen zu der Zeit aber auch nur Pornos). Dann kam die Gesetzesänderung, dass unter 18 gar der Zutritt generell verboten war . Also mussten meine Eltern mit und mir vor der Tür Filmhüllen zeigen, damit ich auswählen konnte, was wir leihen würden. Mit 18 habe ich dann in einer Videothek gejobbt und auch die Kommunikationsseite der Geschäfte kennen und lieben gelernt. Es ist für mich einfach immer wieder ein Erlebnis, mit anderen "Gleichgesinnten" in einen Austausch über diesen oder jenen Film zu treten und mit dem Verleiher über Filmgeschichte zu schwadronieren. Auch den "muffigen Charakter" einer Videothek finde ich museumsreif und da kommen Internet-Streaming und der Internet-Verleiher einfach nicht ran.
Für mich als Filmsammler bleibt leider nur die Alternative des Kaufens, da ich Geiz zwar auch geil finde, aber eben auch nicht kostenlos würde arbeiten wollen, wie das gefühlte 100% der Raubkopierer ja scheinbar tun. Ich bin wohl kein moderner Robin Hood, der von Luft und Liebe allein leben kann. 
Wer illegal Filme anschaut, der zerstört Arbeitsplätze. Ob das die Größenordnungen sind, wie die Firmen oft behaupten oder eben geringere Zahlen spielt dabei keine Rolle:
Man sollte sich eben immer fragen, ob man selbst damit leben könnte, wenn man aus seinem Job fliegen würde, weil man ein Produkt herstellt, welches auch kopiert und illegal besorgt werden kann.


----------



## dennis-2810 (22. Dezember 2011)

Viele scheinen hier nicht zu verstehen, dass das heutige abgeschottete System der Mächtigen schon längst ausgedient hat. Man braucht erst garnicht darüber diskutieren was richtig oder falsch ist, denn der Kapitalismus verstößt einfach in allen Belangen gegen die Menschlichkeit. Hier wird ein Mann für 3 Jahre seiner Freiheit beraubt, weil er jemandem etwas gestohlen haben soll, wobei es dem Bestohlenen noch immer millionenfach besser geht als dem Täter. Woanders sterben tausendfach Kinder, weil einfach jeder der helfen könnte nur an seinem Kapital interessiert ist. Werden diese Kapitalisten bestraft? Nein, sie verdienen sich sogar ne goldene Nase dabei. Viele schauen nicht einmal nur weg, sie wissen garnichts von diesen Disparitäten. Ich sage immer gerne "Ignorance Is Bliss", da ich diese Leute manchmal beneide, dass sie guten Gewissens zum Beispiel Biosprit tanken und dabei denken sie täten etwas für die Umwelt.
Ich finde es schade, dass ich es nicht mehr erleben werde wenn sich die Welt zum Besseren wendet. Hoffe aber, dass es irgendwann einmal passiert


----------



## IlllIIlllI (22. Dezember 2011)

jaja jeder mit nem vhc/dvd recorder zuhause is potenzieller raubmordkopierer!  auf den scheiterhaufen mit ihnen! 
ich frag mich echt wer hier mehr bestraft werden sollte 
geld gierige content mafia oder das normale hart arbeitende volk?


----------



## Moleny (22. Dezember 2011)

cryer schrieb:


> Was ich aber definitiv bedauere ist, dass Videotheken aufgrund der gestiegenen Zahl von illegalen Downloads dicht machen.


 Naja find dich damit ab die Videothek ist eben ein Auslaufmodell und spätestens in 10 Jahren wird es wohl keine mehr geben. Angefangen hat der Niedergang wohl mit der Einführung von DSL und dem massiven Aufkommen illegaler Downloads aber letztlich wird das Schicksal der Videothek nun endgültig durchs legale IP-TV mit online Ausleihangeboten besiegelt.

Dem guten alten retail Videospiel mit Verpackung wird es früher oder später genau so ergehen, irgendwann werden wir unseren erstaunten Enkeln erzählen können, dass es Spiele wie sie sich sie downloaden oder streamen, früher tatsächlich mal in Geschäften in Pappschachteln gab.


----------



## cryer (22. Dezember 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> jaja jeder mit nem vhc/dvd recorder zuhause is potenzieller raubmordkopierer!  auf den scheiterhaufen mit ihnen!
> ich frag mich echt wer hier mehr bestraft werden sollte
> geld gierige content mafia oder das normale hart arbeitende volk?



Lach, sorry, aber nach deiner Aussage besteht die Filmproduktionswirtschaft nur aus geldgeilen Content-Mafiosi und die normal hart arbeitende Schicht fällt weit geringer aus  Da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Das Verhältnis liegt dann wohl eher bei 10% zu 90%. Also wem treten die Raubkopierer nun auf die Füße? Dem der genug Geld hat oder dem armen Schwein, welches um seinen Arbeitsplatz fürchten muss, weil gewisse Verkäufe nicht erreicht werden


----------



## JillValentine21 (22. Dezember 2011)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Viele scheinen hier nicht zu verstehen, dass das heutige abgeschottete System der Mächtigen schon längst ausgedient hat. Man braucht erst garnicht darüber diskutieren was richtig oder falsch ist, denn der Kapitalismus verstößt einfach in allen Belangen gegen die Menschlichkeit. Hier wird ein Mann für 3 Jahre seiner Freiheit beraubt, weil er jemandem etwas gestohlen haben soll, wobei es dem Bestohlenen noch immer millionenfach besser geht als dem Täter. Woanders sterben tausendfach Kinder, weil einfach jeder der helfen könnte nur an seinem Kapital interessiert ist. Werden diese Kapitalisten bestraft? Nein, sie verdienen sich sogar ne goldene Nase dabei. Viele schauen nicht einmal nur weg, sie wissen garnichts von diesen Disparitäten. Ich sage immer gerne "Ignorance Is Bliss", da ich diese Leute manchmal beneide, dass sie guten Gewissens zum Beispiel Biosprit tanken und dabei denken sie täten etwas für die Umwelt.
> Ich finde es schade, dass ich es nicht mehr erleben werde wenn sich die Welt zum Besseren wendet. Hoffe aber, dass es irgendwann einmal passiert


 
Stimme dir zu. Die regen sich nur auf weils dem Staat kein Geld durch Werbung bringt mit Copyright hat das doch nix zutun.. Wenn ein Film gedreht ist und im Kino war kriegen die Schauspieler auch kein Geld mehr wenn der Film im Fernsehen kommt..

Aber einer Sache stimme ich zu das jeder neue Kinofilm gleich im Netzt landet finde ich auch nicht richtig.

Aber "alte" Serien und Filme die schon längst im Fernsehen waren können ruhig kostenlos im Netzt bleiben obwohl es auch scheiße ist das die Betreiber solcher Seiten Millionen damit machen..

Ist doch ein sehr kompliziertes Thema 
ich schauen mir meine Animeserien trotzdem im Netz an zwar nicht auf Kinox aber naja


----------



## RonTaboga (22. Dezember 2011)

cryer schrieb:


> Man kann hier sicherlich vortrefflich darüber diskutieren, ob das Streamen von Serien, die im TV gelaufen sind, den Tatbestand erfüllt. Was ich aber definitiv bedauere ist, dass Videotheken aufgrund der gestiegenen Zahl von illegalen Downloads dicht machen. So erwischte es auch meine Stammvideothek, was ich sehr schade finde. .



Es wundert mich nicht, dass die Videotheken dicht machen. Und auch wenn dir dieser Vergleich nicht gefallen mag, ist er doch für viele Filmfans tägliches Brot. In eine Videothek muss ich hinfahren, ich muss glück haben den Film den ich haben will zu erwischen (oft sind ja alle schon ausgeliehen), ich muss eine Gebühr zahlen und dann muss ich am nächsten Tag auch noch mal hin fahren und den Film abgeben. Verursacht mehr oder weniger viel Aufwand und Kosten. Und jetzt vergleich das mal mit dem illegalen Download, der die selbe Qualität ohne jegliche Kosten bietet ohne den Aufwand der Fahrerei und am Ende kann der Raubkopierer den Film auch noch behalten. 

Ich sage nicht, dass ich jetzt Raubkopien besser als das Ausleihen aus der Videothek halte, aber wenn man sich die beiden Sachen nebeneinander hält, ist die illegale Variante bequemer, kostengünstiger und schneller. Hier MÜSSEN die Filmproduzenten endlich auch was anbieten. 

Warum nicht einfach für 5€ eine 1080p MKV und für 3€ eine divx avi von jedem Film zum Downloaden anbieten? 

Ich wette da steigen viele Raubkpierer um. Aber solange es diese nicht gibt, werden eben weiterhin die Filme gezogen werden. Immer weniger wollen sich für teures Geld Popcorngeschmalze, Gelaber und Gelächter im Kino anhören oder ständig in die Videothek gurken.



cryer schrieb:


> Wer illegal Filme anschaut, der zerstört Arbeitsplätze. Ob das die Größenordnungen sind, wie die Firmen oft behaupten oder eben geringere Zahlen spielt dabei keine Rolle:
> Man sollte sich eben immer fragen, ob man selbst damit leben könnte, wenn man aus seinem Job fliegen würde, weil man ein Produkt herstellt, welches auch kopiert und illegal besorgt werden kann.


 
Wie gesagt. Die Filmindustrie sollte hier schnellstens handeln. Ansonsten kann ich es nachvollziehen (nicht befürworten), dass viele eben den bequemeren und kostenlosen Weg des illegalen Downloads wählen.


----------



## 5h4d0w (22. Dezember 2011)

JillValentine21 schrieb:


> Aber einer Sache stimme ich zu das jeder neue Kinofilm gleich im Netzt landet finde ich auch nicht richtig.



und das sind die argumente, bei denen sich die manipulativen är.... ins fäustchen lachen.
ob man es "auch nicht richtig" findet, dass leute aus osteuropa hie und da leute im westen überfallen oder gar umbringen oder ob man es "auch nicht richtig" findet, dass teilweise filme irgendwo im netz zu finden sind, wo kinder bei sexuellen handlungen gefilmt werden.
das alles verfehlt die springenden punkte. jeder der so argumentiert, sollte sich dafür einsetzen, dass alle menschen eingesperrt, permanent überwacht, künstlich ernährt werden, usw. - denn jede freie handlung von menschen könnte ja eine straftat sein. und sowas ist doch "auch nicht richtig".

ich bin nicht naiv, mir ist schon bewusst, dass es ein gewisses maß an kontrolle benötigt. komplette freiheit würde in ähnlich grauenvollen systemen enden wie komplette kontrolle. aber ich denke wir sind heute VIEL näher an kompletter kontrolle als an kompletter freiheit. weit weg von idealer balance. und das sieht man eben teilweise an der argumentation. alles was nicht mit dem übereinstimmt, was die meisten als "moralisch vertretbar" empfinden, wird entweder unter den teppich gekehrt (wieviele leute wissen denn zB WOHER die kriminalität in osteuropa kommt (abgesehn von rassistischen vorurteilen), nicht nur DAS es eines ist und "weg muss" - siehe auch "killerspiele"... etwas, das hier wohl mehr leute berührt. und da weiß auch jeder wieviel aufklärung durch massenmedien stattfindet...) oder es kommt einer, der sagt "na aber moment... findest du DAS richtig?"



dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Man braucht erst garnicht darüber diskutieren was richtig oder falsch ist, denn der Kapitalismus verstößt einfach in allen Belangen gegen die Menschlichkeit. [...]



exakt... leider lassen sich die meisten leute so leicht manipulieren. siehe zB oben genanntes argument. so ein beliebtes. 
und man will doch nur die ehrlichen bürger schützen... DU bist doch ein ehrlicher bürger oder?! DU hast doch nichts zu verbergen oder?! "ähm nein natürlich nicht... ihr habt schon recht, dieses ganze gesindel muss weg, macht nur weiter..."


----------



## Moleny (22. Dezember 2011)

JillValentine21 schrieb:


> Ist doch ein sehr kompliziertes Thema
> ich schauen mir meine Animeserien trotzdem im Netz an zwar nicht auf Kinox aber naja


Wobei man bei den Anime-Serien auch sagen muss das 99% dieser Serien die von Fans mit deutschen Untertiteln versehen wurden, wahrscheinlich nie im deutschen TV gesendet oder auf dem deutschen Markt verkauft werden. Ich finde es von daher ganz cool das man da an einem sehr unterhaltsamen Bereich einer ausländischen Kultur teilhaben kann der uns sonst auf ewig vorenthalten würde.


----------



## dennis-2810 (22. Dezember 2011)

Schaut euch mal das hier an Hassprediger - YouTube

Passt zu meinem Beitrag und ich hab lange nicht mehr so gelacht


----------



## theking2502 (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde das Urteil maßlos übertrieben. 3 Jahre und 5 Monate? Na da hätte er mal lieber mit seiner Tochter inzest getrieben und Kinder gezeugt. Wären nur 2 1/2 Monate geworden. Ich meine es sollte jedem bekannt sein, der sich mit dem Thema hier befasst hat, das es eine Studie gibt, dass die meisten Kino.to User meist nur 10 Minuten sehen und dann in die teuren Wochenendvorstellungen ins Kino gehen. Gut, diese Studie wurde nie veröffentlich, aber doch auch nur, weil es den großen Schreihälsen die Luft abgeschnürt hätte.
Das sind blos Filme, das tut doch keinem Weh, wenn sich vielleicht ein paar hunderttausend die illegal im Netz anschauen. Ich meine alleine die Gewinne, die die meisten Filme einspielen spricht doch dafür, dass die meisten ins Kino gehen.
Ich persönlich würde solch eine sehr harte Rechtssprechung nur verstehen, wenn die Filme nur knapp oder garnicht die Produktionskosten einbringen würden. Doch meißtens werden die Produktionskosten gedeckt und die nehmen dann noch mal so viel ein. 

Es ist nur traurig, das Geld mehr wiegt als menschliches Leid.
Leider heißt es heutzutage "Du hast deine eigene Tochter missbraucht und Kinder mit ihr gezeugt? 2 Jahre und 5 Monate Knast."(Ich weiß offizel ist war es keine Vergewaltigung, weil das Opfer nicht jeden Missbrauch bis ins Detail wiedergebene konnte, was bei hunderfacher vergewaltigung total unverständlich ist...)
"Du hast einen Film illegal ins Netz gestellt? 3 Jahre und 5 Monate, du böser abschaum der Gesellschaft."


----------



## masterkoron (23. Dezember 2011)

Nur blöd, dass die wirklichen Drahtzieher weiterhin auf freihem Fuß sind und alle Daten usw. längst vor dem Einschreiten der Behörten auf andere Server übertragen wurden


----------



## Fresh1981 (23. Dezember 2011)

@theking2502:Achja also mein kenntnissstand ist da etwas anders!Ich kenne eine veröffentlichte offizielle Studie in der es heisst das die Kinobesuche zurück gegeangen sind seid es wieder kino.to bzw kinox.to gibt!Ich meine die Leute von Anonymus machen das jetzt!
Meiner Ansicht nach ist die Strafe zu hart in unserer Gesselschaft gibt weitaus grössere Probleme!Da gebe ich dir auch Recht ne Vergewaltigung wird nicht im ansatz so haart bestraft!Das ist deutsche Rechtssprechung


----------



## Odin333 (23. Dezember 2011)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> @theking2502:Achja also mein kenntnissstand ist da etwas anders!Ich kenne eine veröffentlichte offizielle Studie in der es heisst das die Kinobesuche zurück gegeangen sind seid es wieder kino.to bzw kinox.to gibt!Ich meine die Leute von Anonymus machen das jetzt!



Wie bitte kann es darüber eine Studie geben? Wie lange war kino.to offline? Einen Monat?
Wie soll man in diesem Zeitraum eine seriöse Studie über die Besucherzahlen in Kinos aufgrund eines Ausfalls *eines* Streaming-Portals machen? Es muss auch noch beachtet werden, was im Kino läuft und schon aufgrund dessen die Besucherzahlen stark schwanken.

Das kann überhaupt nicht funktionieren.


----------



## cryer (23. Dezember 2011)

Man sollte aufhören verschiedene Arten von Straftaten gegeneinander aufzuwiegen. Das ist unfair und eigentlich eine Häme den Opfern von Straftaten gegenüber. 
Und man sollte auch aufhören, die Raubkopierer zu glorifizieren. Der Täter hat knappe 300.000 Euro in drei Jahren mit seinem "Geschäft" gemacht. Er tat dies also nicht aus Liebe zu den armen, geknechteten "Schwarzsehern", sondern für bare Münze. Er mietete Server im Ausland, wohlwissend, dass deutsche Server nicht in Frage kommen und auch die oben erwähnten Abofallen wurden sicherlich nicht ohne sein Wissen in die Seiten eingebaut. Da bleibt mir am Ende, bei seinen letzten Worten, echt nur ein Grinsen: nur weil er dachte, dass es eine Grauzone war, hat er mitgemacht. Eine Grauzone ist aber nunmal immer ein Risikobereich. Das weiß eigentlich jedes Kind. Nur weil es keine Rechtssprechung gibt, heißt es ja nicht automatisch, dass etwas erlaubt ist. Und mal ehrlich: wer von uns hat mal so eben 100.000 Euro im Jahr? 
Somit ist das Urteil völlig angemessen. Weder hatte der "Verkäufer" die erforderlichen Rechte, mit den Filmen zu handeln, noch tat er dies, um den "Multis" eins auszuwischen. Hier stand Profit an erster Stelle und damit Habgier.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Dezember 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Es ist aber leider so das Geld mehr Wert ist als Menschen.



Hmm, DAS muss ich einfach aufgreifen. 

Okay, gehen wir davon aus, dass in unserer Gesellschaft Geld - und der Erwerb desselben, nicht die Menschen, oberste Priorität hat
Muss man dann nicht davon ausgehen, dass diejenigen, die an der Spitze der jeweiligen Legislative stehen, in erster Linie nach ökonomischen, und nicht nach humanistischen Motiven handeln, ergo darauf abzielen, ihren persönlichen Profit und vlt. den ihrer unmittelbaren Unterstützer zu mehren, auch und gerade auf Kosten anderer?

Wenn also Geld den höchsten Stellenwert in einer Gesellschaft besitzt und der bestehende legale Unterbau vorwiegend darauf abzielt, eine relativ kleine Elite zu alimentieren, muss dann nicht zwangsläufig der kleine Loser ganz unten rücksichtslos jede Möglichkeit ausnutzen, um selbst an die begehrten Fleischtöpfe zu gelangen?

Ich denke, man sieht, worauf ich hinaus will. 
Ich bin aber eigentlich Optimist, der trotz allem glauben mag, dass wir eben (noch) nicht in einer solchen Gesellschaft leben.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Dezember 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wenn also Geld den höchsten Stellenwert in einer Gesellschaft besitzt und der bestehende legale Unterbau vorwiegend darauf abzielt, eine relativ kleine Elite zu alimentieren, muss dann nicht zwangsläufig der kleine Loser ganz unten rücksichtslos jede Möglichkeit ausnutzen, um selbst an die begehrten Fleischtöpfe zu gelangen?



Das sind auch eben wirklich oftmals motive für Raubkopien. "Ich werde nicht mit dem CD Kauf die neue Villa von Eminem unterstützen","ich werde sicherlich nicht Microsoft von meiner wenigen Kohle Geld in den Rachen schmeissen" etc. usw. Alles nachvollziehbare Emotionen in unserer vom Kapitalismus regierten Welt. Für viele eben die einzige Möglichkeit, was vom Content-Kuchen kostenlos abzubekommen und die da "oben" an sich selber nicht verdienen zu lassen. 

Man kann davon halten was man will. Es bleiben nachvollziehbare Handlungen und Denkweisen. Es ändert natürlich nichts daran, dass es illegal ist und bleibt.


----------



## TheClayAllison (23. Dezember 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach hat das Gesetz hier richtig entschieden! Natürlich wird es immer Lücken geben die Andere ausnutzen werden, egal ob Risiko im Spiel ist oder nicht. Einige kommen davon andere nicht. Und bevor sich diese Portale vermehren muss ein Zeichen gesetzt werden.
Jetzt hat die jagt begonnen auf zitternde Portale die schon geahnt haben das irgendwann dieser Tag kommt


----------



## Diezel (23. Dezember 2011)

"Wer Streaming-Portale wie kino.to nutzt vervielfältigt illegal, so Richter Mathias Winderlich im kino.to-Verfahren. Heute wurde bekannt, dass eines der Mitglieder von kino.to für mehr als 3 Jahre ins Gefängnis muss."

wenn ich den artikel halbwegs richtig durchgelesen habe dann hat das mitbetreiben der kino.to seite am wenigsten zu seiner haftstrafe beigetragen xD


----------



## dickdurstig (23. Dezember 2011)

ja und die verblendeten bild leser schreien hurra er hat es verdient

das problem an der geschichte ist nicht seine srafe er hat gewinn gemacht

mich stört die tatsache das streamen nun illegal gemacht werden soll

rein technisch hat streaming nichts aber auch garnichts mit download zu tun, da die daten nie den arbeitsspeicher verlasen sprich nie die festplatte auch berühren
was bedeutet das idioten rechtssprechung betreiben die von der materie auch nicht den leisesten schimmer haben

die studien kannst du dir sonstwohin stecken: trauer keiner statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast

an abnehmenden besucherzahlen in kinos trägt illegaler download den kleinsten teil bei, dort wird vergessen wie unverhältnissmässig stark die preise eines solchen ebsuches gestiegen sind im vergleich zu vor sagen wir 50 jahren

ich sehe es nicht ein für einen solchen betrag in ein stickiges kino zu gehen wo ständig idioten dumme fragen stellen der kerl mit der schwachen blase fünf mal an den wichtigsten stellen aufsteht und ich den film zum pissen nicht anhalten kann
kino wie auch die videotheken sind auslaufmodelle da die homeentertainment technologie mittlerweile nahkino erlbnis zu hause zu den eigenen konditionen zu lässt

die branche muss umdenken und zu behaupten durh solche portale würde schaden zugefügt werden ist ne bodenlose frechheit, da die die es streamen sich den film zumeist ansonsten nciht angesehen hätten vlt so begeistert sind und ihn vlt noch auf dvd kaufen die aller meisten hätten sich den film anders nicht angesehen deswegen kann man in diesem fall einfach nciht von schaden sprechen, denn wo keine differenz entsteht gibt es keien schaden

es ist einfach so das "illegale" downloads heutzutage der sündenbock für alle industrien sind

nur eins möchte ich euch zu denken geben, wer etwas selbst in digitale daten umwandelt die weder körper noch absolute form haben die aus 1 und 0 bestehen darf nicht von besitz sprechen

you are legion
the knowledge of the world belongs to the people

es darf nicht angehen, dass einige wenige aufgrund ihrer lobbyistischen und finaziellen macht bestimmen welches wissen und welche informationen (kunst ist wissen und information) bestimmten personen zugänglich sein dürfen kunst ist allgemeingut und sollte jedem frei zugänglich sein, keiner ausser der künstler selbst sollte gewinn draus schöpfen, nicht gewinnbringende verbreitung ist jedoch wünschenswert

der kapitalismus ist soweit gekommen das viele menschen den selbstzweck des geldes nichtmehr hinterfragen, der zweg der kunst ist in der diskussion völlig zweitrangig, es gibt modelle des gewinnbringenden einsatzes von kunst, die keines erwerbs durch den endverbraucher bedürfen

es ist sehr amüsant zu sehen wie die jenigen die behaupten man dürfe keine straftaten in relation stellen jedoch datenpiraterie und tatsächlichen raub miteinander vergleichen...

wir sind die neuen freibeuter wir agieren ohne versteckte agenda ihr haltet uns nicht auf wir vergessen nichts


----------



## Enisra (23. Dezember 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> [...]


 
ach herje
Soviel Blödsinn, aber andere Bildleser schimpfen und irgendwo bezweifel ich ob du auch nur so die hälfte der Beiträge verstanden hast


----------



## Gerry (23. Dezember 2011)

Zwei kurze Anmerkungen:

Bei guter Führung kommt man heute grundsätzlich schon nach 2/3 der auferlegten Haftzeit wieder auf freien Fuß. der Rest wird zur Bewährung ausgesetzt.

Es gibt sehr wohl eine gesetzliche Basis für diese Strafe. Stichwort Urhebergesetz.
Umstritten ist unter Juristen nur, ob Streaming beim Endnutzer unter das Tatbestandsmerkmal der Vervielfältigung subsumiert werden kann.


----------



## Schalkmund (23. Dezember 2011)

Gerry schrieb:


> Es gibt sehr wohl eine gesetzliche Basis für diese Strafe. Stichwort Urhebergesetz.


 Das der Richter nicht einfach das Strafmaß auswürfelt dürfte wohl jedem klar sein, es geht ja hier bei den Diskussionen eher darum wie "gerecht" diese Strafe im Vergleich zu anderen Strafen für wirklich grausamen Verbrechen ist, denn Recht und Gerechtigkeit sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge.


----------



## Gerry (24. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du gelesen hättest, was hier bereits geschrieben wurde, dann hättest du dir deine Antwort sparen können.

Im Übrigen kann ich es nicht mehr hören, wenn hier immer wieder irgendwelche Heranwachsende unser Strafrechtssystem in Frage stellen, indem sie Stammtischparolen herausposaunen.


----------



## Schalkmund (24. Dezember 2011)

Gerry schrieb:


> Im Übrigen kann ich es nicht mehr hören, wenn hier immer wieder irgendwelche Heranwachsende unser Strafrechtssystem in Frage stellen, indem sie Stammtischparolen herausposaunen.


 Wir leben hier in einer Demokratie, in welcher man frei die eigene Meinung äußern darf, ob das nun irgendwelchen Jura-Ersties, für die der Gesetzeswortlaut gleich der eigenen Meinung ist, passt oder nicht. Wenn eigene Meinungen und Überlegungen für dich nervtötende Stammtischparolen sind solltest du dich aus Foren, wie diesem hier fernhalten, um dich nicht weiter ärgern zu müssen.


----------



## Gerry (24. Dezember 2011)

Keine Sorge, zorniger Fußball-Fan, ich gehöre nicht zu deinen Club-Freunden, die nach dem ersten Semester abbrechen müssen. 

Übrigens ... interessant, so tolle "eigene Meinungen" wie "Urheberrechtsverstöße  werden grundsätzlich härter bestraft als Vergewaltigungen" sind also die  Grundpfeiler unserer Demokratie. Bin ich froh, dass Leute wie du nie  auf einem Richterstuhl sitzen werden.


----------



## Schalkmund (25. Dezember 2011)

Gerry schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, zorniger Fußball-Fan, ich gehöre nicht zu deinen Club-Freunden, die nach dem ersten Semester abbrechen müssen.
> 
> Übrigens ... interessant, so tolle "eigene Meinungen" wie "Urheberrechtsverstöße  werden grundsätzlich härter bestraft als Vergewaltigungen" sind also die  Grundpfeiler unserer Demokratie. Bin ich froh, dass Leute wie du nie  auf einem Richterstuhl sitzen werden.


Zorniger  Fußball-Fan? Club-Freude? Das musste mir mal erläutern 
Und von "grundsätzlich" habe ich nichts gesagt. Du interpretierst eindeutig zu viel falsch, hoffen wir nur das du nie in eine verantwortungsvolle Position kommst, das wird schwer in die Hose gehen.


----------



## Gerry (25. Dezember 2011)

... zu spät. 

Die Fußballanspielung muss ich wohl nicht näher erläutern. Beratungsbedarf hast du aber ganz offensichtlich in vielen anderen Bereichen. Das fängt i.Ü. schon bei das/dass an. Wenn du das irgendwann in ferner Zukunft meistern solltest, nehmen wir die Stufe 2 "erste Woche als Jura-Erstsemester" in Angriff.


----------



## Schalkmund (25. Dezember 2011)

Gerry schrieb:


> ... zu spät.
> 
> Die Fußballanspielung muss ich wohl nicht näher erläutern. Beratungsbedarf hast du aber ganz offensichtlich in vielen anderen Bereichen. Das fängt i.Ü. schon bei das/dass an. Wenn du das irgendwann in ferner Zukunft meistern solltest, nehmen wir die Stufe 2 "erste Woche als Jura-Erstsemester" in Angriff.


Nein, natürlich erwarte ich keine Erläuterungen von jemandem wie dir,
 aber schön, dass wir jetzt wenigstens eine Sache gefunden haben von der du Ahnung hast.
Wobei ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne begrabe ich das Kriegsbeil und wünsche dir noch ein schönes und vor allem mobbingfreies erstes Semester. Man flamt sich sicher mal in einem anderen Thread wieder.


----------

